# Kielder Water and Midges again.



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Is there a time of year when there are no Midges at Kielder Water?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, when it is cold and there is little sunshine !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No....


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Now is a good time :lol: 

Seriously probably October through to March / April, as said they don't come out when its cold! Good time to visit sites usually very quiet and its a beautiful area.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi....we've been twice during the Easter holidays and there wasn't any problems with the pesky little things.....much later than this you will get bit. Spoke to a chap in the washing up area who visited in June and couldn't leave his van, so went home early.

It's a great place to visit for walking and cycling though.

Enjoy your visit.


Mark


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We went once in June about 15 years ago. I still have the scars - really. Go when it's cold, it's beautiful.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have been there during the early May bank holiday and it has been fine and dry and no midges. Was I lucky?

peedee


----------

